# Decent tackle shops on the keys?



## georgiadrifter

Lots of “decent” shops in the Keys. Some specialize more toward Flyfishing.....others concentrate on conventional tackle. Geopgraphy plays a part as well. I don’t want to drive more than a dozen miles or so, to pick up a pack of 6/0 circle hooks.

With that said.....I fish the Big Pine/ Bahia Honda area so my “go to” shop is Lower Keys Tackle on the south end of Big Pine Key. I find them friendly and always willing to offer reliable advice. They stock their shelves with lures and baits that work for that area. I try to stay out of Worldwide Sportsman in Islamorada....opting to patronize the smaller independent shops.

Another deal breaker....I need a shop where I can pull in the lot with my skiff in tow. I can do that at LKT.....impossible at WWS.


----------



## eightwt

Sandy Morets in Islamorada, Florida Keys Outfitters. It is near the wwsportsmen. Can see J. Holland's and Del Browns record tarpon and permit mounts there also.


----------



## DBStoots

On your way, stop at Don's Bait and Tackle in Homestead.


----------



## Guest

georgiadrifter said:


> Lots of “decent” shops in the Keys. Some specialize more toward Flyfishing.....others concentrate on conventional tackle. Geopgraphy plays a part as well. I don’t want to drive more than a dozen miles or so, to pick up a pack of 6/0 circle hooks.
> 
> With that said.....I fish the Big Pine/ Bahia Honda area so my “go to” shop is Lower Keys Tackle on the south end of Big Pine Key. I find them friendly and always willing to offer reliable advice. They stock their shelves with lures and baits that work for that area. I try to stay out of Worldwide Sportsman in Islamorada....opting to patronize the smaller independent shops.
> 
> Another deal breaker....I need a shop where I can pull in the lot with my skiff in tow. I can do that at LKT.....impossible at WWS.


I do like the thought of patronizing smaller independents. Great heads up on the trailer parking issues.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Florida Keys Outfitters, hands down. Even though I can't afford a damn thing in the shop.


----------



## Guest

SomaliPirate said:


> Florida Keys Outfitters, hands down. Even though I can't afford a damn thing in the shop.


I already knew about Sandy's shop. I was more interested in shops that might have a good selection of plastic baits as my brother doesn't really fly fish and would probably throw artificials oe bait. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Poonhunter

mike_parker said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on a decent shop on the keys. Looking for fly/tackle. Thanks in advance.


Florida Keys Outfitters in Islamorada is excellent


----------



## Guest

Poonhunter said:


> Florida Keys Outfitters in Islamorada is excellent


Thanks!


----------



## lemaymiami

The advice to make a stop in Homestead at Don's is right on the money.... It's probably one of the best stocked small shops you'll ever see (and Ashley also has a good selection of local flies to boot..). You'll be able to pull in to either side of the shop while towing your skiff.

Most of the guides fishing the upper Keys and Flamingo (that come from north of the Keys...) will make a stop there every morning when they need live shrimp, crabs, etc. -me included....


----------



## Guest

lemaymiami said:


> The advice to make a stop in Homestead at Don's is right on the money.... It's probably one of the best stocked small shops you'll ever see (and Ashley also has a good selection of local flies to boot..). You'll be able to pull in to either side of the shop while towing your skiff.
> 
> Most of the guides fishing the upper Keys and Flamingo (that come from north of the Keys...) will make a stop there every morning when they need live shrimp, crabs, etc. -me included....


Thanks Capt.!


----------



## Lowtidelowlife

SomaliPirate said:


> Florida Keys Outfitters, hands down. Even though I can't afford a damn thing in the shop.


And if you mill around like a lost puppy dog, Sandy will chat you up like the absolute southern gentleman legend he is and show off his name plate on the Gold Cup. I can’t pass through the keys without stopping at FKO.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife

lemaymiami said:


> The advice to make a stop in Homestead at Don's is right on the money.... It's probably one of the best stocked small shops you'll ever see (and Ashley also has a good selection of local flies to boot..). You'll be able to pull in to either side of the shop while towing your skiff.
> 
> Most of the guides fishing the upper Keys and Flamingo (that come from north of the Keys...) will make a stop there every morning when they need live shrimp, crabs, etc. -me included....


Ashley is good people and always knows where the tripletail are hiding.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Lowtidelowlife said:


> And if you mill around like a lost puppy dog, Sandy will chat you up like the absolute southern gentleman legend he is and show off his name plate on the Gold Cup. I can’t pass through the keys without stopping at FKO.


Last time I was coming back from Big Pine, I stopped in but they weren't open yet so I missed out.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife

SomaliPirate said:


> Last time I was coming back from Big Pine, I stopped in but they weren't open yet so I missed out.


The first time I went to stop in more than a few years back I pulled up at like 8am, they don’t open until like 12 or so, he saw me peeking in the windows. He was there to do some work in his office, “wanna come in son?” I was like “uhhh maybe, I guess that would be cool, if it’s no trouble” brought me in and showed me around when I went to take a picture of the Cup he rotated the trophy so his names were front and center, there’s so many people that don’t live up to their reputation, he is NOT one of them, he is an absolute class act and extremely patient and welcoming in his shop. Which is hard to say for any fly shop, which is usually a stuffy place full of yuppies. Not FKO.


----------



## fatman

Lowtidelowlife said:


> And if you mill around like a lost puppy dog, Sandy will chat you up like the absolute southern gentleman legend he is and show off his name plate on the Gold Cup. I can’t pass through the keys without stopping at FKO.


Big Matt is usually good for a story or two....


----------

